# أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !



## قلم حر (12 أكتوبر 2007)

اعلى عمارة عالمية فى دبى






اعلى عمارة عالمية فى دبى
-------------------​ 
اعلنت شركة عمار العقارية المسئولة عن تنفيذ مشروع بناء برج دبى فى دولة الامارات 13 سبتمبر الحالى ان برج دبى صار اعلى بناءة منفردة فى العالم وارتفاعه 555 مترا وهو تجاوز برج تورونتو التلفزيونى الكندى البالغ ارتفاعه 553 مترا الذى كان اعلى بناءة عالمية من قبل. ومن المتوقع ان تبلغ استثمارات برج دبى 700 مليون دولار امريكى وينجز بناؤه بارتفاع 700 متر فى العام القادم .
/صحيفة الشعب اليومية اونلاين/
---------------------------
صورتين أخرتين من نفس المصدر :​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !*

شيء جميل ان يكون هذا  البناء في بلد عربي 
شكرا على المعلومة الجديدة
بارك الله فيك​


----------



## candy shop (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !*

شىء رائع جدا

عقبال مصر هههههههههه امل  بعيد 

شكرااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## قلم حر (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> شيء جميل ان يكون هذا البناء في بلد عربي
> 
> شكرا على المعلومة الجديدة
> 
> بارك الله فيك​


صحيح أنها في بلد عربي .....و بأموال عربيه ( على ما أظن ) .
لكن كنا نتمنى أن تكون بعقول و تخطيط و تنفيذ عربيه .
ترى لو لم يكن في دول الخليج نفط .......ماذا سيكون مصيرها الآن ؟
و ماذا سيحصل لتلك الدول عندما ينفذ منها النفط ( خلال عقود كما تقول الدراسات ) ؟
نتمنى من تلك الدول أن تؤسس نفسها علميا و حضاريا حتى تستطيع أن تستمر بدون نفط .
شكرا لمروك .


----------



## قلم حر (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شىء رائع جدا​
> 
> عقبال مصر هههههههههه امل بعيد ​
> 
> شكرااااااااااا ليك ​


و ليه أمل بعيد ؟؟
ممكن أي مستثمر ( متريش كتير ) يلاقي في مشروع ناطحة سحاب ضخمه مشرع ناجح و مفيد يقوم بمشروع مشابه !
للعلم : أغلب الدوةل التي فيها ناطحات سحاب تكون في أسعار الأراضي ( فلكيه ) و هذا أهم أسباب بنائها !!
شكرا للمرور .....و ربنا يبارك في مصر ( أم الفقير ) .


----------



## twety (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده انا لوواقفه فى الشارع
لما ابص لفوق نظرى مش هيجيب اخرها
دى عايزة هليكوبتر دى ولا اتصورت ازاى

يلا عقبال عندنا يااااااااارب


----------



## قلم حر (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده انا لوواقفه فى الشارع
> لما ابص لفوق نظرى مش هيجيب اخرها
> دى عايزة هليكوبتر دى ولا اتصورت ازاى
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه .
شكلك اليوم مروقه و تعليقاتك ظريفه جدا .
أنت لو حبيتي تبصي عليها .......خليكي بعيده عنها ( علشان رقبتك ) :vava:.
شكرا للمرور .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !*

:smil13:


----------



## قلم حر (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !*



marounandrew قال:


> :smil13:


:fun_oops:


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !*



قلم حر قال:


> صحيح أنها في بلد عربي .....و بأموال عربيه ( على ما أظن ) .
> لكن كنا نتمنى أن تكون بعقول و تخطيط و تنفيذ عربيه .
> ترى لو لم يكن في دول الخليج نفط .......ماذا سيكون مصيرها الآن ؟
> و ماذا سيحصل لتلك الدول عندما ينفذ منها النفط ( خلال عقود كما تقول الدراسات ) ؟
> ...



انا معاك فى رأيك وعندى نفس السؤال ماذا بعد ان ينفذ النفط من الدول العربيه ؟
ماذا سيكون مصير مستقبلها .؟ 
الامل الاول والا خير فى العلم والعلماء ؟
هل ينتبهون لهذا الخطر ويهتمون بتحصين انفسهم من الان ام الغفله تمنعهم؟ .
ميرسى يا قلم حر وربنا يباركك .


----------



## maria123 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !*

جميل جدا 
   انابتمنى زور دوبي


----------



## فادية (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !*

ايه فائدة ان الانسان يكون عنده فلوس كتيييييييييرة ومعندوش عقل مفكر ومبدع 
اكيد مش هيقدر يعمل حاجه لوحده 
لازم يستعين بناس ذو عقول مبدعه 
الفلوس مش بتجيب ادمغه مبدعه 
لكن الادمغه المبدعه اكيد بتجيب فلوس واظن البرج العالي دا متبناش ولا اتأسس ببلاش 
يبقى الفلوس راحت لاصحاب العقول:new6:
موضوع جميل عزيزي قلم حر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !*



Dona Nabil قال:


> انا معاك فى رأيك وعندى نفس السؤال ماذا بعد ان ينفذ النفط من الدول العربيه ؟
> ماذا سيكون مصير مستقبلها .؟
> الامل الاول والا خير فى العلم والعلماء ؟
> هل ينتبهون لهذا الخطر ويهتمون بتحصين انفسهم من الان ام الغفله تمنعهم؟ .
> ميرسى يا قلم حر وربنا يباركك .


نتمنى أن ينتبهوا ( بشكل أعمال لا أقوال ) لهذه النقطه .
و كذلك أن يوجهوا جزءا مهمها من فائض أموال ( النفط ) للبحث العلمي و الصناعه ( بشكل أساسي ) .
شكرا لمرورك و تعليقك الجوهري .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !*



maria123 قال:


> جميل جدا
> انابتمنى زور دوبي


دبي مدينه رائعه .....لا يعيبها سوى غلاء الأسعار فيها ( للزائر أو العادي ) .
متمنين لكي زياره جميله لدبي .
شكرا للمرور .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !*



فادية قال:


> ايه فائدة ان الانسان يكون عنده فلوس كتيييييييييرة ومعندوش عقل مفكر ومبدع
> 
> اكيد مش هيقدر يعمل حاجه لوحده
> لازم يستعين بناس ذو عقول مبدعه
> ...


أنا برأيي : هناك عقول في دول عربيه ......و هناك أموال في دول عربيه .
طبعا : أنا لا أقصد أن الدول التي فيها أموال ليس فيها عقول .....لكن أرى أن العقول تتركز في الدول الفقيره !!
لتأخذ مثالا عن العقول في بلاد الشام و العراق و لتقارنها بالخليج مثلا !
طبعا : قلة وجود ( العقول العلميه ) في الخليج ليس نابعا من ( غباء ) بل أظنه ينبع من سياسة الدوله التعليميه و تشجيعها ( الضعيف جدا ) للبحث العلمي الفعلي !
و كثيرا ما نسمع عن تميز الدول العربيه الفقيره نسبيا ( مقارنه بالخليج ) بالأطباء أو الأدباء أو غيرهم .
شكرا للمرور و التعليق الجوهري .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## أرزنا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !*

*سلام المسيح*



Dona Nabil قال:


> انا معاك فى رأيك وعندى نفس السؤال ماذا بعد ان ينفذ النفط من الدول العربيه ؟
> ماذا سيكون مصير مستقبلها .؟
> الامل الاول والا خير فى العلم والعلماء ؟
> هل ينتبهون لهذا الخطر ويهتمون بتحصين انفسهم من الان ام الغفله تمنعهم؟ .
> ميرسى يا قلم حر وربنا يباركك .


 

*فعلا أسئلة مهمة مثلا : شركة نيسان تخطط منذ سنتين لصنع سيارة تسير على الهيدروجان وقال مدير الشركة بأنه سيطلقها في العام 2016*

*شكرا*


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !*



sleiman64 قال:


> *سلام المسيح*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


أخلا بالأخ سليمان .
نقطه مهمه ....تضاف الى حقيقة أن النفط سينضب خلال عقود قليله .
شكرا للمرور و التعليق الجوهري .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## JOJO_JESUS (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !*

دا اية دة معقولة المبنى دا حقيقة بجد رائع 
 يا بختهم عقبالنا يا رب!!!!!


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أعلى بناء في العالم .....في دبي !*



JOJO_JESUS قال:


> دا اية دة معقولة المبنى دا حقيقة بجد رائع
> يا بختهم عقبالنا يا رب!!!!!


عن قريب اٍن شاء الله .
شكرا للمرور .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

